# Another Driveway Super Plow thread!



## olscout99

OK, I've read most of the threads on here involving the 'Driveway Super Plow' which went out of business a few years ago. I just picked up a like new model that's missing the battery and that the guy claimed 'worked then it quit' for cheap. It looks like a nice setup and will do what I need it to do, but I could use any and all documentation (owners manual, shop manual if someone has it, anything really). Mine is the later model with the battery right on the plow assembly and a two button remote control, so those instructions will be the ones I need. I want to get started working on it ASAP before it snows, so if anyone can help me out feel free to post below, or send me a message here on the board. I'd be willing to pay a reasonable copying and shipping fee also if you don't have a digital or scanned version. Thanks!


----------



## jhall22guitar

Wouldnt it just leave a pile wherever you lift the plow? How does this stack? 

Wish I could help, I just tried to find anything I could online.


----------



## olscout99

It will plow forwards and backwards, so you can push it backwards and stack it. One guy on here on an older thread said he could stack as high as he could with a front mounted plow.


----------



## olscout99

*Driveway super plow*

Well, first snow storm of the season for us yesterday so I figured it was a good time to work on the Super Plow. I had a bunch of wires that were spliced by twisting them together and then taped, removed and replaced all those with proper connectors and installed a marine battery I had laying here. Tried it and nothing......so I hit the reset button (at least that's what I guessed it was) and hit one of the buttons next to it in the remote receiver and got a 'click' from the solenoid on the pump. Checked with the test light and when either that button or the top button on the remote was pushed, it lit one of the small terminals on the solenoid, the other small terminal is ground. So, remembering my days with balky Ford starter solenoids, I crossed the two main battery studs and the plow raised right up nicely. Pushed the other button on the remote and I could put the ram back down, so the remote and the remote receiver are working nicely, it seems the only problem is the solenoid. After digging around trying to find one that worked the same and fit the same I found a marine solenoid and got it ordered, it'll be here before the next snow. Again, if anybody has a manual for this setup I'd love to have a copy, and would be willing to pay copying and shipping! I can fumble my way through most things, but a manual could save me time in the future.


----------



## Tosh

http://www.plowsite.com/archive/index.php/t-149312.html

Look for post by Fish_Thumper -- #6 in thread.


----------



## olscout99

Yeah, I saw that, texted earlier with no response, just left a voicemail. I also emailed a guy that has one for sale somewhat locally asking if he has the directions and haven't heard back from him yet either. Hopefully one or the other will work out.


----------



## olscout99

Back to the top, neither one returned my call or email. Still in the market for the manual if available!


----------



## Tosh

I just checked my plow folder and found a SuperPlow EZ User Guide. It's from 2003 (when I bought my hardwired plow) from Mike Biance. Included in a separate set of wiring diagrams is a page titled Wireless Wiring Instructions.

If you think this might be what you're looking for, message me with your email and I'll send you PDFs of the Guide and Wiring Diagrams.


----------



## olscout99

That sounds like what I need, I sent a PM with my email. Thanks a lot! I have no idea where I could have found this information other than here, Google and the internets were no help other than directing me to threads on this site! Thanks again.


----------



## jasonv

I've looked at some pictures of this plow, and if I found the right ones, then I don't see how you can possibly plow in reverse with it.

http://vmchoppyandsons.com/?attachment_id=268

What this looks like to me, is something that would work *in conjunction* with a front plow, instead of backdragging. It would work brilliantly for grabbing the snow out from in front of a garage.


----------



## olscout99

That's it, there is at least one video online that shows you can push. There are also some older posts on this site where people that have the plows say they have no problems pushing snow with them, and can pile as high as you can with a front plow. I think the reason it will work that way is that you have a 'float' setting or a 'downpressure' setting. When you're pushing, you want the 'float' setting so that the plow will bounce over anything you hit, and will be able to stack snow. I haven't used mine yet, hopefully I can go all winter without having to, but living 15 miles from the Southern tip of Lake Michigan that's not likely. I'll check back in when I get some time with this thing in real snow. Also, thanks to Tosh for the manuals, I did not know about the float setting until I read the manuals he sent me. Anybody that needs the basic quick user guide can PM me and I'll forward along the PDF's he sent me. Thanks Tosh!


----------



## Hywayman

jasonv;2066457 said:


> I've looked at some pictures of this plow, and if I found the right ones, then I don't see how you can possibly plow in reverse with it.
> 
> http://vmchoppyandsons.com/?attachment_id=268
> 
> What this looks like to me, is something that would work *in conjunction* with a front plow, instead of backdragging. It would work brilliantly for grabbing the snow out from in front of a garage.


This video shows plowing in both directions.


----------



## Tosh

It might look a bit unusual and unorthodox, but this plow really gets the job done. I've plowed my driveway and 7 others with it for the past 12 years. 

Plowing in reverse scrapes as clean (or cleaner) as plowing forward and it's not difficult as long as you're competent driving in reverse. I've had no problem doing limited stacking by simply raising the blade while in reverse. The story would probably be much different if I lived in Buffalo, but my town averages only about 30 inches of snow a year.


----------



## olscout99

*Superplow*



Tosh;2068724 said:


> It might look a bit unusual and unorthodox, but this plow really gets the job done. I've plowed my driveway and 7 others with it for the past 12 years.
> 
> Plowing in reverse scrapes as clean (or cleaner) as plowing forward and it's not difficult as long as you're competent driving in reverse. I've had no problem doing limited stacking by simply raising the blade while in reverse. The story would probably be much different if I lived in Buffalo, but my town averages only about 30 inches of snow a year.


I used a Snowbear the last few years, and if you read what some guys say on here (mainly the people with commercial grade plows that cost 4x what the Snowbear does) you can't stack with a Snowbear. I guess I'm lucky I didn't read that until after I'd used it to stack for a couple of years, because I never had a problem stacking snow up to about five feet with it. I"ve had Western and Meyer plows, and I didn't really notice a difference in operation with the Snowbear. Slower, due to the winch, I expected that. Lighter duty, I expected that, but I never managed to break it even plowing some 20+ inch snowfalls. I haven't used the Superplow yet but it's ready to go now, and this weekend I'll finish the wiring on the truck to be able to use it. I'm sure it will do fine, I just wish someone would buy the company out and restart production, I think they'd be a seller if they were advertised.


----------



## Tosh

olscout99;2071033 said:


> I used a Snowbear the last few years, and if you read what some guys say on here (mainly the people with commercial grade plows that cost 4x what the Snowbear does) you can't stack with a Snowbear. I guess I'm lucky I didn't read that until after I'd used it to stack for a couple of years, because I never had a problem stacking snow up to about five feet with it. I"ve had Western and Meyer plows, and I didn't really notice a difference in operation with the Snowbear. Slower, due to the winch, I expected that. Lighter duty, I expected that, but I never managed to break it even plowing some 20+ inch snowfalls. I haven't used the Superplow yet but it's ready to go now, and this weekend I'll finish the wiring on the truck to be able to use it. I'm sure it will do fine, I just wish someone would buy the company out and restart production, I think they'd be a seller if they were advertised.


My Superplow has had no problem with the occasional 20+ inch snowfalls we get here, but I make sure to take several bites rather than one big gulp.

Be sure to post some comments on the Superplow after you have a few snows under your belt.


----------



## olscout99

*Super plow*

Well, I've used the Superplow three or four times now. It's a learning experience, but so far I like it fine. I had a couple of glitches that were my fault for not playing with it before I needed to use it, one with getting it mounted (one of the springs was twisted up and wouldn't let it move enough to get in the receiver, easy easy fix) and the other is the wireless controller seems to be on it's last leg. It works fine standing next to the plow, but get in the truck and it's hit or miss, mostly miss. I have to roll down the driver's window and hold the remote up at the roof to get the plow to work, and sometimes you have to work to find the 'sweet spot' where the evidently weak transmitter gets the job done. It has a new battery, so I just assume use and drops have taken their toll. I bought a Harbor Freight wireless winch controller yesterday for around $35 with a 20% off coupon, after looking at the wiring on the wireless setup that's in there I see no reason that it won't work and should fix it so it works like it should. Here are a couple of pics assuming I can get them to load, internets are flaky this morning.


----------



## olscout99

I should also mention that once you get used to it, this thing is way easier to mount than my old Snowbear. Slide the tube in the receiver, put in the pin, plug in the trailer plug, and go! 90 seconds max and no wrestling or breaking a sweat, which is nice.


----------



## jasonv

olscout99;2118080 said:


> Well, I've used the Superplow three or four times now. It's a learning experience, but so far I like it fine. I had a couple of glitches that were my fault for not playing with it before I needed to use it, one with getting it mounted (one of the springs was twisted up and wouldn't let it move enough to get in the receiver, easy easy fix) and the other is the wireless controller seems to be on it's last leg. It works fine standing next to the plow, but get in the truck and it's hit or miss, mostly miss. I have to roll down the driver's window and hold the remote up at the roof to get the plow to work, and sometimes you have to work to find the 'sweet spot' where the evidently weak transmitter gets the job done. It has a new battery, so I just assume use and drops have taken their toll. I bought a Harbor Freight wireless winch controller yesterday for around $35 with a 20% off coupon, after looking at the wiring on the wireless setup that's in there I see no reason that it won't work and should fix it so it works like it should. Here are a couple of pics assuming I can get them to load, internets are flaky this morning.


Why not just run a wire to switches?

There is a chance that your replacement transmitter won't work any better than the original. I seriously doubt that the original is "worn out" -- electronics don't wear out. My guess would be that there is an RF field emitting from your truck, possibly alternator, or some part of the ignition system. If it happens to hit the same or near frequency to the transmitter, it could interfere.

Also, a lot (most) RF devices operate on an unlicensed spectrum of around 2.4 GHz. If you happen to have a device with BLUETOOTH, bluetooth is a real RF murderer. You wouldn't believe the kind of protocols that are needed just to make bluetooth work simultaneously with 802.11 (wifi).


----------



## olscout99

jasonv;2118812 said:


> Why not just run a wire to switches?
> 
> There is a chance that your replacement transmitter won't work any better than the original. I seriously doubt that the original is "worn out" -- electronics don't wear out. My guess would be that there is an RF field emitting from your truck, possibly alternator, or some part of the ignition system. If it happens to hit the same or near frequency to the transmitter, it could interfere.
> 
> Also, a lot (most) RF devices operate on an unlicensed spectrum of around 2.4 GHz. If you happen to have a device with BLUETOOTH, bluetooth is a real RF murderer. You wouldn't believe the kind of protocols that are needed just to make bluetooth work simultaneously with 802.11 (wifi).


I don't want to hardwire it so I can use it on my other 4wd, a Chevy Avalanche, in a pinch. And to make it easier when I need to move to a 'new' old plow truck when this Dodge I have now rusts to where I can see the road from inside (not for a few years I hope). I agree on electronics wearing out, but I've also been in public safety for a LOT of years and have seen performance degrade as radios are dropped, beaten, and used over a few years. This remote looks well used, I did replace the battery but I neglected to check it for range before I used it the first time. It works great line of sight to the plow- the receiver on the plow has a wire for an antenna that I have extended and that is standing basically upright. I've tried it in several spots with no change in the range on the remote. Inside the truck, the remote will sometimes momentarily activate the plow, but that's about it. Trial and error I found that if I hold it up near the truck roof outside (about an inch or less off the metal) it apparently gives it a 'ground plane' or something that will extend the range and make it work. Position is critical there too, too far off the roof, forget it, too close, forget it. Part of the idea of having the plow is having heat and tunes while you're moving snow, so I really want something I can use with the window closed and my hand not hanging out in zero degree air. I 'think' the wireless winch controller I got at HF works on the 315mhz band, which should give a pretty good combination of range and metal penetrating ability. And, there shouldn't be many harmonics at that frequency range in the truck (I hope at least) to interfere with it. I have no idea on the freq range of the old remote system.


----------



## olscout99

*Superplow*

They're calling for 4 to 8 inches of snow tomorrow and Thursday for us, so I figured I better get on the plow. I got the HF winch controller mounted, and it works nicely. I think the only thing I won't have is the 'float' feature, I assume the old wireless box held current on to the lower solenoid allowing fluid to flow either direction when it was in float mode. However I don't think I really got to use it anyway since I usually had to push the remote button repeatedly to get it to work, and the second push turns off the float. If this snow hits I'll see how it works, but it seems much more positive with the new controller, I also was able to make a simple disconnect that I ran outside of the battery box to disconnect the wireless controller and battery isolator when it's not in use so as not to drain the battery if it sits for long period of time. Nothing fancy, a quick disconnect setup that plugs in in front of the battery box, I thought about a switch but was worried that if the battery moved around at all it could damage the switch or battery. This works and it was free.


----------



## olscout99

*Snow!*

Six to eight inches of wet heavy snow let me give the Superplow a workout. The new HF winch controller makes a big difference, you can count on the plow raising or lowering when you hit the buttons (with a slight delay that you get with any wireless control) every time, which is nice. I have the remote hanging on a zip tie from the turn signal stalk in my Dodge, and it's easy to work the shifter and steer with right hand and operate plow with the left. Good stuff, and sure beats shoveling this heavy stuff!


----------



## Tosh

olscout99;2123458 said:


> Six to eight inches of wet heavy snow let me give the Superplow a workout. The new HF winch controller makes a big difference, you can count on the plow raising or lowering when you hit the buttons (with a slight delay that you get with any wireless control) every time, which is nice. I have the remote hanging on a zip tie from the turn signal stalk in my Dodge, and it's easy to work the shifter and steer with right hand and operate plow with the left. Good stuff, and sure beats shoveling this heavy stuff!


Dennis,

Glad to hear you got everything working and the plow handled your snow.
My hard wired version has served me well for 13 winters. The only hiccup I've had was a hydraulic cylinder freeze up in subzero temps. A couple of hours with heat wrap tape got things back to normal. It was my fault for letting the hydraulic fluid go unchanged for many years and letting water build up. Having a hard wired version probably has saved me money -- I would otherwise be tempted to upgrade suv's more frequently than my one swap.


----------



## Hoosierland

If anyone has the user's manual with part numbers or specs, I would appreciate a copy and maybe one could be posted in this thread. I need to replace some parts and never received a user's manual. Please send to [email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## Hoosierland

Tosh said:


> I just checked my plow folder and found a SuperPlow EZ User Guide. It's from 2003 (when I bought my hardwired plow) from Mike Biance. Included in a separate set of wiring diagrams is a page titled Wireless Wiring Instructions.
> 
> If you think this might be what you're looking for, message me with your email and I'll send you PDFs of the Guide and Wiring Diagrams.


Please send me your User guide. [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## leolkfrm

its an old thread, chances are with low post counts they may not see yours, might be better to start a new thread with your request

have you tried the support site with manufacturer as most have them online


----------



## Tosh

Hoosierland said:


> Please send me your User guide. [email protected]
> Thanks.


The manuals are floating around in my computer somewhere. I'll track them down by this evening and send them your way.


----------



## Tosh

Tosh said:


> The manuals are floating around in my computer somewhere. I'll track them down by this evening and send them your way.


Found and sent: user manual and wiring guide.


----------



## billy77

Hi all, 
heres my Superplow with my Boss V-Plow. I love and glad i found one. i just use a up, down controls from a dump truck with quick connects for power and ground


----------



## BossPlow2010

Locking this, merging posts to new thread.


----------

